# Tomcat : Änderbare Config-Files



## reibi (21. Sep 2011)

Hallo

Meine Webapp benötigt 2 Configfiles, welche ich aber ab und zu ändern muss, weil sich irgendwelche Werte ändern. Die Files lade ich mit über den Klassenpfad

Wo kann ich die denn hinpacken(im Tomcat), wo ich noch drankomme zum konfigurieren?

Wenn ich die mit in das war-file builde komm ich eben nicht mehr ran und der admin später auch nicht

Gruss


----------



## Noctarius (21. Sep 2011)

Ich würde sie im Tomcat Lib Folder hinterlegen oder direkt im Webapp. Bei letzterem musst du halt bei Änderungen immer neu bauen.


----------



## maki (21. Sep 2011)

Dafür gibt es die web.xml.


----------



## reibi (21. Sep 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sie im Tomcat Lib Folder hinterlegen oder direkt im Webapp. Bei letzterem musst du halt bei Änderungen immer neu bauen.



Hi

Na das will ich eben vermeiden.
Also der kunde bekommt das war. Und ich kann es eben nicht neu builden, blos weil er mal eben schnell ne "db-url" austauschen will.



maki hat gesagt.:


> Dafür gibt es die web.xml.


Du meinst dort sagen wos ein Config-Verzeichnis gibt?
und wie?


----------



## Noctarius (21. Sep 2011)

Wie gesagt oder der lib bzw common/lib folder.


----------



## stareagle (21. Sep 2011)

Hallo reibi,

hast du schon mal überlegt die Datenbank-URL über JNDI zu konfigurieren? Für Tomcat findest du in der Tomcat-Dokumentation: 
Für Tomcat 6: Apache Tomcat 6.0 - JNDI Datasource HOW-TO. Für Tomcat 7: Apache Tomcat 7 (7.0.21) - JNDI Datasource HOW-TO

Die anderen Konfigurationsdaten konnte man dann in der Datenbank verwalten. 

Beste Grüße

Stareagle


----------

